
SARS-CoV-2 (Severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2) Sequences - rolph
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/genbank/sars-cov-2-seqs/
======
rolph
there are recent sequences posted here as of feb 21 2020 actually

